# Come Curare la Disfunzione Erettile



## lee Mike (Jul 19, 2011)

Lo si creda o no, un'altissima percentuale di uomini, sia giovani che adulti, soffrono di disfunzione erettile. La disfunzione erettile può rovinare la vita di un uomo e vi sono molti casi in cui la partner di un uomo lo lasci per via della sua non-abilità nella vita sessuale. Ormai è da molto tempo che l'uomo riesce a comprendere quanto questo problema possa essere devastante nella vita di coppia: il problema dell'impotenza.


----------



## fulcrum (Sep 13, 2010)

*Italian Spam*

Apparently this dumb-bunny speaks spam in Italian.
Quite a little speech there about the problems of erectile dysfunction - just in case anybody wanted to know.... which you didn't :ban:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

lee Mike said:


> Lo si creda o no, un'altissima percentuale di uomini, sia giovani che adulti, soffrono di disfunzione erettile. La disfunzione erettile può rovinare la vita di un uomo e vi sono molti casi in cui la partner di un uomo lo lasci per via della sua non-abilità nella vita sessuale. Ormai è da molto tempo che l'uomo riesce a comprendere quanto questo problema possa essere devastante nella vita di coppia: il problema dell'impotenza.


Get lost.....unless u want to talk drywall.....


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

lee Mike said:


> Lo si creda o no, un'altissima percentuale di uomini, sia giovani che adulti, soffrono di disfunzione erettile. La disfunzione erettile può rovinare la vita di un uomo e vi sono molti casi in cui la partner di un uomo lo lasci per via della sua non-abilità nella vita sessuale. Ormai è da molto tempo che l'uomo riesce a comprendere quanto questo problema possa essere devastante nella vita di coppia: il problema dell'impotenza.


 
Andate e moltiplicatevi, se potete, fornicare off



Don't know how this comes out, google was my friend,(or not):thumbup:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

lee Mike said:


> Lo si creda o no, un'altissima percentuale di uomini, sia giovani che adulti, soffrono di disfunzione erettile. La disfunzione erettile può rovinare la vita di un uomo e vi sono molti casi in cui la partner di un uomo lo lasci per via della sua non-abilità nella vita sessuale. Ormai è da molto tempo che l'uomo riesce a comprendere quanto questo problema possa essere devastante nella vita di coppia: il problema dell'impotenza.


My Italian is limited but here goes.......

:furious:Getta offa this site orra we kicka your a*se:furious:


----------

